
Show HN: Netflix-Like Proxy Detection for Your Website - jonathan-kosgei
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/threat-intelligence-api
======
chatmasta
Nice idea and appealing market but I think this business model is on the wrong
side of history when it comes to censorship. Freedom and anonymity for people
cannot be realized without granting the same rights to bots.

~~~
jonathan-kosgei
Thanks :) It's less geared towards censorship and more toward keeping
potentially malicious users at bay for example preventing credit card fraud,
preventing users from signing up for multiple free trials that kind of thing.

